# How often do you guys mist?



## BIGGUN (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi,

I wanted to get an idea on how often you guys mist your vivs? And for how long if you have misting systems.

What length and seperation suggestions would you have for misting sessions for this setup?










This is the top.










It is sealed except for the 4x6 opening in the rear right corner which gives access to the waterfall pump and hoses, the fogger hose, and the RO water inlet. The 3" fan is blowing out at low speed. The fan draws air through the 4x6 opening and up through the substrate to get moisture into the air and help dry the substrate. It runs 24 hours a day. There is a seperate 2 inch fan located in the viv over the orchid blowing directly on to it. this was to make sure that the orchid has plenty of circulation and dries a little quicker than everything else.

I'd like to be able to mist once a day because the frogs ALWAYS come out to hunt right after I mist, but I fear this may be too much for the plants.

I think that covers it.

Oh, temp 68-74 night to end of light cycle, humidity is 86-97%, and I never have condensation on the glass.

Thanks for any input,
Kevin


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I mist twice a day for one minute each, all on a timer. I also have two fans running 24/7 and a vent along the front.


Check out This Old Thread which asked the same question.


----------



## BIGGUN (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Ron. 

I searched through 5 or 6 pages of threads and didn't come across that one. That's what I was looking for and afraid of all at once. It seems like the answers are all over the charts. 

I figured it would be trial and error.......just kinda looking for a starting point.

Thanks again,
Kevin


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

It was trial and error for me too. All vivs are going to be a little different, so you'll have to monitor yours until you get the balance right.

I started out misting three times a day, but my plants started to look like they were going south. Since i decreased the misting to twice a day, they've started to perk back up. Remember though that my tank has a lot of air movement (and a drain) and misting twice a day would probably flood a lot of vivs.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm still messing with the timing on my tanks (I finially finished my timer), but I'm doing about 5 minutes once a day. I'm going to play with how I want the fans to run, then I'll tune it to where I can mist it for a longer single interval.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18325

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12062


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ron already posted a link to that thread. 



> Check out *This Old Thread* which asked the same question.


----------

